# Trued jaws



## stuarth44 (Dec 30, 2021)

my vid says 4 jaw but it is the 15 3/4 Pratt Burnurd 3 jaw, 
looking for set outside jaws


----------



## stuarth44 (Dec 31, 2021)

forgot to mention, the chuck I  got trued but the jaws had 025 runout and were not parallel, After boring the runout was zero, but then I  had to take the chuck body off of the backplate because there was something fouling the scroll, now I  can not true it, its a guess what sequence to tighten the 6 x 14 mm screws, loosened off there is no runout


----------

